# Understanding hi-def channels



## rochrunner (Dec 2, 2006)

I just got my DISH installation yesterday -- had been on DirecTV for a long time, but with a very old non-HD dish & DVR. I'm trying to hold costs down, so got the "Silver200" package with _no_ extras (HD pkg or otherwise). However, I do have an HDTV and got the Vip722 DVR installed.

I connected the DVR to my TV with an HDMI cable and set it up for hi-def output. My TV now sees the input at 1080i, but I am aware that that does not mean that it's a hi-def picture.

The installation tech said that I'd get the locals in HD (Detroit), but in the guide it looks like there are a lot of other channels that are also in HD. When I tune to some of them, I see the "HD" graphic in the info banner and it certainly looks like a hi-def picture.

So what's the story on hi-def channels in the standard package? And if I'm getting these in hi-def, what is included in the $10/month add-on?


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

With the Classic Silver package, the $10 add-on for HD gets you the HD version of each SD channel in your package for which there is an HD equivalent.


----------



## rochrunner (Dec 2, 2006)

Jim5506 said:


> With the Classic Silver package, the $10 add-on for HD gets you the HD version of each SD channel in your package for which there is an HD equivalent.


But am I correct that even without the HD add-on, I'm getting a number of hi-def channels?


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

rochrunner said:


> But am I correct that even without the HD add-on, I'm getting a number of hi-def channels?


Sounds like it, But they may be going away if you are not paying the $10 add on. Note that now if you do pay the add on you also get the HD Platinum channels.


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

Sounds like you have the hd package option. Better check you bill if you dont want it. According to the dish website/picture,you only get the locals in hd with the hd package. That is why you are getting other channels in your package in hd.

http://www.dishnetwork.com/turbohd/customer.aspx
CLassic Silver 200 hd channels
* A&E HD
* ABC Family
* Animal Planet HD
* BET HD
* Big Ten Network2
* Bravo HD
* Cartoon Network HD
* CBS College Sports HD
* CMT HD
* CNBC HD
* CNN HD
* Comedy Central HD
* Discovery Channel HD
* DISH Network ON DEMAND1
* DISH Network PAY PER VIEW1
* Disney Channel HD
* Disney XD HD
* ESPN HD
* ESPN2 HD
* ESPNEWS HD
* Food Network HD
* FOX News Channel HD
* FX HD
* Golf Channel HD
* HD Theater
* HDNet
* HGTV HD
* History Channel HD
* Lifetime HD
* Lifetime Movie Network HD
* msnbc HD
* MTV HD
* NFL Network HD
* Nick HD
* Nickelodeon (East) HD
* Palladia
* Syfy HD
* SPEED HD
* Spike HD
* TBS HD
* TLC HD
* TNT HD
* Travel Channel HD
* USA Network HD
* VH1 HD
* Weather Channel HD
* WGN America


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

I'd bet if you got the Vip 722 they also set you up with the HD package. You've got the receiver; you've got the TV; try to find the extra $10 and get the best picture from them.


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

Even if you don't have the HD add-on, they will charge you a $5 "HD Enabling" fee because you are using the 722. This will enable local channels to be viewed in HD, and maybe a freeview or two. You might as well shell out the extra $5 to get ALL of the HD channels.

I currently have the Family Package with the 722 to save costs... I originally had Silver with HD, but couldn't afford it. So since I have the 722 and a non-HD package, I get charged the enabling fee to view local channels in HD.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

WRONG - The HD enabling fee was reduced to *ZERO* in February.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

With an HD receiver without an HD package, the only HD you should see would be OTA HD via an antenna, anything else is an error somewhere.


----------



## jsk (Dec 27, 2006)

I would check my bill online to make sure you are being charged properly.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Jim5506 said:


> With an HD receiver without an HD package, the only HD you should see would be OTA HD via an antenna, anything else is an error somewhere.


You could get your HD locals (if Dish has them) and the premium HD channels if you subscribe to any of these packages without having the HD packages.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

garys said:


> You could get your HD locals (if Dish has them) and the premium HD channels if you subscribe to any of these packages without having the HD packages.


You also get RSNets' HD game-only feeds...


----------



## jbkusa (Sep 21, 2009)

What dish did they install when you switched to Dish Network? Doesn't HD programming require a certain model or even two separate dishes depending where you live? Wouldn't this be needed to get any HD programming except OTA channels? Maybe I missed something?


----------



## rochrunner (Dec 2, 2006)

jbkusa said:


> What dish did they install when you switched to Dish Network? Doesn't HD programming require a certain model or even two separate dishes depending where you live? Wouldn't this be needed to get any HD programming except OTA channels? Maybe I missed something?


I'm not sure of the model since the technician did the installation, but it looks like a normal satellite dish, although bigger than my old DirecTV dish. Only one is required, and since I requested a HD DVR, he must have set everything up so I'm receiving from (aimed at) the right satellite. As I said, I'm surprised to be getting so many HD broadcasts as part of the standard Silver200 service, but that only makes me even happier that I did the upgrade.


----------



## jbkusa (Sep 21, 2009)

rochrunner said:


> I'm not sure of the model since the technician did the installation, but it looks like a normal satellite dish, although bigger than my old DirecTV dish. Only one is required, and since I requested a HD DVR, he must have set everything up so I'm receiving from (aimed at) the right satellite. As I said, I'm surprised to be getting so many HD broadcasts as part of the standard Silver200 service, but that only makes me even happier that I did the upgrade.


More power to you... if your bill doesn't show any extra charges, I would be happy too. But as earlier posts mentioned, if you are paying the $5 fee for the HD DVR with no HD programming, than it might be worth you extra $5 to just upgrade and get all of the channels.

It should be an easy decision once you review your bill.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

jbkusa said:


> But as earlier posts mentioned, if you are paying the $5 fee for the HD DVR with no HD programming, than it might be worth you extra $5 to just upgrade and get all of the channels.


Again, there IS NO MORE $5 charge for the HD Enabling fee. IT IS FREE.


----------



## jbkusa (Sep 21, 2009)

coldsteel said:


> Again, there IS NO MORE $5 charge for the HD Enabling fee. IT IS FREE.


Thanks for the correction.:grin:


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

Yeah, you guys are right about the enabling fee, but you DO get more than just your locals in HD. My Cinemax channels are in HD, and so are any freeviews, like Bravo and VS. at the moment.


----------

